# BSI zertifiziert IT-Sicherheitsdienstleister



## Newsfeed (7 Juni 2011)

Einen Baustein des "Umsetzungsplans Bund", der die Informationssicherheit in der Bundesverwaltung gewährleisten soll, realisiert die oberste IT-Sicherheitsbehörde mit der neu eingeführten Zertifizierung von Sicherheitsdienstleistungsunternehmen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

